# Curly Koa on a Triton Rollerball



## B Rogers (Sep 6, 2019)

How bout that sexy hand model used for these pictures.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 6, 2019)

Sexy Koa and a sweet pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2019)

Pen is awesome! Hand -- not so much. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 6, 2019)

THAT is just great. A beautiful piece of Koa well matched to hardware. 

But I gotta agree with @Nature Man about the hand model.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 6, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Pen is awesome! Hand -- not so much. Chuck


My wife might get her feelings hurt with everybody talking bad about her hands. I won't let her read this.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 6, 2019)

Purdy  except for them dirty mits...your going to contaminate that pen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 6, 2019)

Well they are better looking than @ripjack13 for sure.... that pen is awesome

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Well they are better looking than @ripjack13 for sure.... that pen is awesome


Haha thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Well they are better looking than @ripjack13 for sure.... that pen is awesome



Awe come on. You love my sexy lookin nubbies....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2019)

And speakin of sexy....that pen is certainly sexy. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 6, 2019)

A cool pen right there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 7, 2019)

Where's the pen? All I see is green gorilla hands! 


Seriously, beautiful pen

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 7, 2019)

Very nice pen,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 7, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Where's the pen? All I see is green gorilla hands!
> 
> 
> Seriously, beautiful pen


They were green from experimenting using gel food coloring to dye some curly maple for a pen for my daughter. Works pretty well actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 7, 2019)

Picture perfect pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 7, 2019)

Okay, you are off the hook with the green hands. Beautiful dyed Curly Maple! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 7, 2019)

Very nice.
At least with this hand model you can see the whole pen.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 7, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> They were green from experimenting using gel food coloring to dye some curly maple for a pen for my daughter. Works pretty well actually.
> 
> View attachment 171451



GLOVES <----- just saying

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 7, 2019)

Guatemalan rosewood on a Jr Harold and the dyed curly maple on a fancy slimline for my daughter.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Might try WD 40 to get the dye off. It tends to work wonders on a great many things.

Beautiful job on the pens!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 7, 2019)

That Koa pen is gorgeous! Shame on ya for implying that’s your wife’s hand. 
...that is, just in case my wife happens to be trolling around the site!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 7, 2019)

TimR said:


> That Koa pen is gorgeous! Shame on ya for implying that’s your wife’s hand.
> ...that is, just in case my wife happens to be trolling around the site!


Haha thanks. I like a woman with strong hands. You ought to see her crack pecans with those babies.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 9, 2019)

That Koa pen is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Sep 9, 2019)

Gorgeous Koa... beautiful pen. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

